# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Việt Nam Và Các Điểm Đến Được Yêu Thích

## khamphavietnam

*VỊNH HẠ LONG*


Hoạt động du lịch chủ yếu ở Hạ Long là đi chơi trên biển bằng tàu thủy. Trên tàu ta sẽ được ngắm hàng trăm hòn đá kỳ ảo lướt qua, lúc ẩn lúc hiện trên mặt nước trong xanh. Tàu sẽ ghé lại một số hòn đảo để du khách leo lên thăm các hang động mênh mông, đẹp như trong truyện thần tiên và dựng lại một vài bãi cát giữa biển khơi để nghỉ hoặc tắm biển.
 Nếu không thường xuyên chú ý quan sát, bạn sẽ có thể bỏ qua và không thấy được rất nhiều hòn núi đá rất đẹp. Vì vậy tốt nhất bạn nên đọc trước phần giới thiệu về các hòn đảo và hang động và về các tuyến đi trên vịnh biển, luôn cầm bản đồ Vịnh Hạ Long trên tay để theo dõi xem tàu đang ở đâu và sắp đi qua các hòn núi nào. Các bạn cũng nên yêu cầu người lái chạy đúng theo tuyến đường tốt nhất để các bạn có thể ngắm được các hòn núi đẹp nhất và đề nghị họ báo trước cho các bạn về các cảnh đẹp sắp trông thấy. Ở những chỗ có nhiều cảnh đẹp, các bạn có thể yêu cầu tàu chạy chậm và chịu khó đi len lỏi giữa các chân đảo.(nguồn: du lich ha long)


*DU LỊCH SA PA*

 Sa Pa là nơi có nhiều cảnh quan đẹp, hấp dẫn khách du lịch với những cánh rừng Sa mu xanh ngát xen những biệt thự, nhà thờ cổ kính mang nhiều dáng dấp của các thành phố Châu Âu, các thác nước, hang động, làng bản dân tộc… Đây là nơi sinh sống lâu đời của 6 dân tộc: Kinh, H'Mông, Dao, Tày, Dáy và Xá Phó với nhiều di tích, lễ hội, phong tục tập quán, kiến thức bản địa, và các hoạt động văn hoá nghệ thuật dân gian đặc sắc, tiêu biểu là Chợ Văn hoá - Giao duyên Sa Pa (chợ Tình). Bên cạnh đó, ở Sa Pa còn có Bãi đá cổ nằm trong thung lũng Mường Hoa rộng 3 km2 với khoảng trên 200 hòn đá kích thước khác nhau được chạm khắc nhiều hình vẽ tả thực, hoa văn, dấu hiệu của chữ viết cho đến nay vẫn chưa được giải mã. Di tích này đang thu hút sự quan tâm của nhiều nhà khoa học và được đề nghị UNESCO công nhận là di sản văn hoá thế giới.(nguồn: du lich sapa)



*ĐỘNG PHONG NHA - CHỐN THẦN TIÊN*

 Giấu mình trong núi đá vôi được che chở bởi những cánh rừng nhiệt đới, Phong Nha giờ đây đã trở nên nổi tiếng bởi sự hào phóng của tạo hoá đã ban tặng cho vùng đất này một hệ thống hang động thật lộng lẫy với con sông ngầm được xác định là dài nhất thế giới.
 Ðộng nằm ở vùng núi đá vôi Kẻ Bàng, cách thị xã Ðồng Hới 50 km về phía tây bắc. Từ Ðồng Hới, đi ô tô đến xã Sơn Trạch, sau đó đi thuyền trên sông Son, khoảng 30 phút thì đến động. Chỉ cách đây vài năm, đây còn là một con đường đất đỏ, mưa thì lầy lội, nắng thì bụi bẩn. Nơi mà một thời bom đạn chiến tranh đã không chừa một tấc đất, một nhành cây, một ngọn cỏ. Nhưng giờ đây, chính con đường này đã thổi một luồng sinh khí mới cho bộ mặt của cả vùng núi hoang sơ này.(nguồn: du lich phong nha)


*Cố đô Huế*

 Là thành phố duy nhất trong nước vẫn còn giữ được dáng vẻ của một thành phố thời Trung cổ và nguyên vẹn kiến trúc của một nền quân chủ. Huế đã trở thành một bảo tàng lớn và vô giá. Chính vì vậy, chính phủ đã xếp hạng các di tích ở cố đô Huế như là một tài sản vô cùng quí giá và tháng 12 năm 1993 Huế đã được UNESCO xếp hạng là di tích văn hóa thế giới. Từ thành phố huế du khách có thể giể dàng thăm quan các đại danh du lịch nổi tiếng khác như :du lich phong nha, du lich da nang, du lich quy nhon , du lich nha trang (nguồn: du lich hue)




*PHỐ CỔ HỘI AN*

 Bước chân vào khu phố cổ, du khách sẽ ngỡ ngàng trước một thế giới biệt lập, tách khỏi mọi dòng chẩy và sức phá huỷ của thời gian. Không có tiếng động cơ gầm rú cũng chẳng có những thương hiệu rực rỡ đèn mầu. Tất cả đã lùi xa sau lưng, cả không gian và thời gian đều lắng đọng trong những nếp nhà gỗ cổ xưa. Cầu chùa, dẫy nhà cổ hai tằng quay lưng phía bến sông Hoài, Hội quán Quảng Ðông, Phúc Kiến... đang lặng lẽ tồn tại để con người hoài niệm về một thời quá khứ. Ðặc biệt, khu phỗ cổ mạng một vẻ lãng mạng, sâu lắng và bình yên dưới ánh đèn lồng huyền ảo mỗi đêm 14 âm lịch hàng tháng. Xưa kia, nếu như người Việt quen dùng đĩa đèn dầu lạc, thì người Nhật Bản và Trung Hoa đã đưa tới Hội An thói quen sử dụng đèn lồng.(nguồn:du lich hoi an)




*Các địa danh Du Lịch Miền Bắc:*
 Du Lịch Hà Nội
 Du Lịch Cát Bà
 Du Lịch Sapa
 Du Lịch Hạ Long

*Các địa danh Du Lịch Miền Trung:*
 Du Lịch Phong Nha
 Du Lịch Huế
 Du Lịch Đà Nẵng
 Du Lịch Hội An
 Du Lịch Nha Trang
 Du Lich Quy Nhơn
 Du Lịch Phan Thiết
 Du Lịch Nha Trang

*Các địa danh Du Lịch Miền Nam:*
 Du Lịch Cần Thơ
 Du Lịch Miền Tây
 Du Lịch Tây Nguyên
 Du Lịch Đà Lạt
 Du Lịch Côn Đảo
 Du Lịch Phú Quốc


 Bản đồ các điểm Du Lịch Việt Nam


Tính đến hết năm 2010 Việt Nam được UNESCO công nhận 8 khu dự trữ sinh quyển thế giới đó là Châu thổ sông Hồng, Cát Bà, Tây Nghệ An, Đồng Nai, Cù lao Chàm, Cần Giờ. Cà Mau và biển Kiên Giang
 Hiện nay Việt Nam có 30 vườn quốc gia gồm Ba Bể, Bái Tử Long, Hoàng Liên, Tam Đảo, Xuân Sơn, Ba Vì, Cát Bà, Cúc Phương, Xuân Thủy, Bạch Mã, Bến En, Phong Nha-Kẻ Bàng, Pù Mát, Vũ Quang, Bidoup Núi Bà, Chư Mom Ray, Chư Yang Sin, Kon Ka Kinh, Yok Đôn, Côn Đảo, Lò Gò-Xa Mát, Mũi Cà Mau, Núi Chúa, Phú Quốc, Phước Bình, Tràm Chim, U Minh Hạ, U Minh Thượng.
 Việt Nam có 400 nguồn nước nóng từ 40-150 độ. Nhiều suối có hạ tầng xây dựng khá tốt như: Suối nước nóng thiên nhiên Đam Rông, Lâm Đồng; suối nước nóng Kim Bôi Hòa Bình, suối nước nóng Bình Châu Bà Rịa-Vũng Tàu, suối nước nóng Kênh Gà, Ninh Bình, suối nước nóng Quang Hanh Quảng Ninh.
 Việt Nam đứng thứ 27 trong số 156 quốc gia có biển trên thế giới với 125 bãi tắm biển, hầu hết là các bãi tắm đẹp. Việt Nam là 1/12 quốc gia có vịnh đẹp nhất thế giới là vịnh Hạ Long và vịnh Nha Trang.Vì thế nên lượng khách du lịch đến với việt nam ngày càng tăng nhanh góp phần cho sự phát triển kinh tế và quảng bá hình ảnh đất nước với bạn bè quốc tế .

----------

